# Caramel Apple Shots



## JAK719 (Oct 20, 2012)

I came across these and thought they would be great for a Halloween or any kind of fall themed party...
http://www.foodrepublic.com/2011/10/28/how-make-caramel-apple-shots


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I've seen that done with watermelon and lime skins. This looks like a great option


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

WoW ... as an unrecovered alcoholic, I'll take a peck o' dat!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

An apple a day keeps the Dr. away!! looks yummy too!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> An apple a day keeps the Dr. away!! looks yummy too!


It's having quite the opposite effect on me!


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

One for me to please, very cool.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks yummy thanx for sharing


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oooh those look good.. will have to make those just for the heck of it


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

and alcohol kills germs too.LOL they look yummy


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I love that idea! I'm not sure that I could cut them so neatly.... especially since I would have to sample the mix as I made it. A good cook must not serve inferior food of course! :winkin:


----------

